# Pumpkinvine Creek anybody?



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anybody fished in Pumkinvine? I have heard they stock it with trout but there is so many places to small to fish! If anybody has could you tell me what part?


----------



## the_great_white (Jun 20, 2012)

it's been so long since i've fished out there.....i couldn't even remember how to get where i used to go.  I'm pretty sure they are still stocking. It may be worth the ride up to the ranger  station and see if you  can catch someone there.  those guys are usually pretty cool. they put me on some turkey this spring.


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2012)

I made a point one day to try every bridge on Pumkinvine creek and couldn't find a place that looked trout fishy. There was a powerline I think off 61 but it looked more suited for a redneck swimming hole or something.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah same here and most of the place I went werent deep enough to have fish!


----------



## bigmthbass (Jun 20, 2012)

have you ever tried raccoon creek off 61. they used to stock it there too


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been fishing it since i was 5 or 6 years old and have never caught a trout.  Lots of small bass, bream, and catfish though.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 20, 2012)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> I've been fishing it since i was 5 or 6 years old and have never caught a trout.  Lots of small bass, bream, and catfish though.



Really? What part of it? and where?


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fished pumpkinvine at Paulding Meadows alot of bream no trout, they do not stock raccoon at raccon creek road. i did find a hole in pumpkinvine loaded with rainbows hard to get to though.


----------



## t.woods035 (Jun 21, 2012)

hole in raccoon not pumpkinvine


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, the Pumpkinvine is way to hot in the summer to support Trout.


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice Striper in there as well, (Pumpkinvine)


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fished pumpkinvine all my life. Never seen any trout, way too hot. I do love catching some bass though.  If your looking for a place that far south with (some) trout I'd try stamp creek.


----------



## puddlehunter (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Msteele (Jun 21, 2012)

There is trout in the creek in early Spring.  The 2 bridges on Paul Harris Rd. and the power lines on 120 is where it gets it's trout.  When the water reaches 72 degrees I think it isn't stocked anymore till the next Spring.  This is the head waters where there is lots of cover.  The creek flows North to the Etowah and gets larger but they don't stock that part.  They did hold trout rodeos at Paulding Meadows years ago.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Joshredsox27 said:


> Fished pumpkinvine all my life. Never seen any trout, way too hot. I do love catching some bass though.  If your looking for a place that far south with (some) trout I'd try stamp creek.



Nice Bass! Where did ya catch them out of?


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catandbass fisher13 said:


> Nice Bass! Where did ya catch them out of?



Thanks! (Not trying to hijack) this is about 2 miles upstream from the Etowah river. Most of the bass I've caught this summer have been spots. Some of the deep holes have HUGE longnose gar and good channel catfish. Just a good indication of what's in there, along with some drum and carp.


----------



## Catandbass fisher13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Joshredsox27 said:


> Thanks! (Not trying to hijack) this is about 2 miles upstream from the Etowah river. Most of the bass I've caught this summer have been spots. Some of the deep holes have HUGE longnose gar and good channel catfish. Just a good indication of what's in there, along with some drum and carp.



Oh cool


----------



## baxterchristan27 (Sep 27, 2019)

Within this past year, pumpkinvine has become my favorite place to target big spotted bass. It’s very easy to see how this creek can be overlooked, but if have means to access large stretches of the stream, the payout can be great. Up until lately, I have been able to fish miles of the creek on kayak, but the lack of rain recently has made that almost impossible. The majority of the creek is extremely shallow and relatively featureless, but there are plenty of places that hold big spots. If you see any hole or any sort of abnormality, it will almost always hold fish. Most of the time I opt for light finesse tackle, but lately I have tried a more natural approach and have caught some tanks drifting nightcrawlers on a long steelhead rod... absolute blast. The quality of the fish is also worth noting. Most of the spots I catch are beautifully colored and are in the 2 to 3 pound range, with some fish occasionally exceeding 4 pounds. My brother caught a 5lb magnum last weekend on a mini BBZ in a deep pool and it was very cool to see a spot like that come from a creek. Since the water is much lower than normal, it gives you a great opportunity to sight fish. I have seen spots in the 3.5 to 5lb range almost every time I have gone recently. I do enjoy the lack of pressure on pumpkinvine, but I also want to encourage other local fisherman to give it a shot too, because the average bass size seems to exceed the others of the Etowah drainage. Please leave a reply if anyone else has dedicated a lot of time to fishing pumpkinvine, as I’m interested to hear of anyone else’s success chasing these big creek bass.


----------



## baxterchristan27 (Sep 27, 2019)

puddlehunter said:


> Nice Striper in there as well, (Pumpkinvine)


What is the average striper size for you? I have caught plenty of little ones in the vine but never anything over like 2 pounds.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 27, 2019)

That's awesome. Congrats. And Kudos for resurrecting an older thread to link the info.


----------



## baxterchristan27 (Sep 27, 2019)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's awesome. Congrats. And Kudos for resurrecting an older thread to link the info.


I just created my account specifically for this thread lol ... been wanting to for a while.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 27, 2019)

baxterchristan27 said:


> I just created my account specifically for this thread lol ... been wanting to for a while.


In that case, WELCOME! And tight lines.


----------



## baxterchristan27 (Sep 27, 2019)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> In that case, WELCOME! And tight lines.


Thanks brother.. have you ever caught any decent sized striper in pumpkinvine? I bet it would be pretty good in the spring when the water is up.. lots of little ones year round but nothing worth bragging about. Still fun though.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 27, 2019)

I've never fished it, personally. Just wishing another fishing member success and a warm welcome.


----------



## baxterchristan27 (Sep 27, 2019)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I've never fished it, personally. Just wishing another fishing member success and a warm welcome.


Preciate it. I encourage you to give it a shot if you’re ever wanting try something new. I’m always looking for people to fish with too.


----------



## cadendoig (Apr 3, 2020)

baxterchristan27 said:


> Within this past year, pumpkinvine has become my favorite place to target big spotted bass. It’s very easy to see how this creek can be overlooked, but if have means to access large stretches of the stream, the payout can be great. Up until lately, I have been able to fish miles of the creek on kayak, but the lack of rain recently has made that almost impossible. The majority of the creek is extremely shallow and relatively featureless, but there are plenty of places that hold big spots. If you see any hole or any sort of abnormality, it will almost always hold fish. Most of the time I opt for light finesse tackle, but lately I have tried a more natural approach and have caught some tanks drifting nightcrawlers on a long steelhead rod... absolute blast. The quality of the fish is also worth noting. Most of the spots I catch are beautifully colored and are in the 2 to 3 pound range, with some fish occasionally exceeding 4 pounds. My brother caught a 5lb magnum last weekend on a mini BBZ in a deep pool and it was very cool to see a spot like that come from a creek. Since the water is much lower than normal, it gives you a great opportunity to sight fish. I have seen spots in the 3.5 to 5lb range almost every time I have gone recently. I do enjoy the lack of pressure on pumpkinvine, but I also want to encourage other local fisherman to give it a shot too, because the average bass size seems to exceed the others of the Etowah drainage. Please leave a reply if anyone else has dedicated a lot of time to fishing pumpkinvine, as I’m interested to hear of anyone else’s success chasing these big creek bass.



Where exactly on Pumpkinvine are  you catching these bass? I am looking for something to do during this quarantine. Is it more North towards Cartersville or more South towards Paulding? Is in on the West Fork portion? I would love to know all the specifics cause 3-4 lb spotted bass in a creek is incredible! Please reply ASAP because Pumpkinvine is so big, it can be overwhelming and its hard to know where to start.


----------



## Timbercrasher (Apr 9, 2020)

From my experience on pumpkinvine, your best bet for bass would either be on the paulding wma or at paulding meadows or other public land. Never trespass and always get permission for private land. I've fished both and was never surprised at the quality of fish. Pumpkinvine on the paulding wma has red eye and supposedly the dnr stocks rainbow trout in it. I've yet to find where they stock the fish for I have fished the Pumpkinvine everywhere on the paulding wma and haven't found them. Some folks are saying they stock them at bridges on private land. Some landowners allow this and allow people to fish there. I SERIOUSLY do not like that they do this. there's a few local places around paulding county and neighboring counties where they stock like this. My problem is that you are putting a public resource on private land. Even if all the locals know that farmer John up the road of the bridge doesn't care if people fish there, how is everyone else supposed to know that? I know of a secret fishing hole where literally just a few people on a road know about where the dnr stocks quiet a few rainbows each season. The creek is a feeder to the main creek that's listed on the stocking report. This particular spot is completely on private land. they dump them in at a bridge and there's no trespassing signs everywhere. I can only fish there because luckily my friend knows somebody who lives on the road who's buddy's with a land owner that owns land up to the bridge. this secret spot gets bi monthly stockings and is packed full of trout until the heat kills them. why? why is this spot stocked when no one can access it? Why are supposedly the trout stocked on private land on pumpkinvine creek? I have never seen or caught one out of pumpkinvine on public land (the paulding wma). sorry about the rant, but does anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## TBass89 (Jun 22, 2021)

I see that no one has posted on here in awhile, but I am a local looking to find some more good places to fish. I am interested in trying out pumpkinvine. Not sure where the best place for access is? Paulding meadows? Any information would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 23, 2021)

Check youtube for Pumpkinvine. Guy post on there about the Silver Comet trail fishing


----------



## Batjack (Jun 23, 2021)

feathersnantlers said:


> Check youtube for Pumpkinvine. Guy post on there about the Silver Comet trail fishing


Is that the same guy on here that does the Racoon Creek vids?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 24, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Is that the same guy on here that does the Racoon Creek vids?


I don't know, I as just googling Pumpinvine and Racoon for trout spots and saw the vids


----------



## Dupree (Jun 30, 2021)

TBass89 said:


> Ended up fishing from the Paulding Meadows area caught a bunch of small sunfish. Had fun but still curious if anyone else may have info on good access points or any other good creeks in Paulding? Thanks ahead of time for any info. See picture below alot of those nothing worth bragging about was hoping to get into some spots or smallmouth.View attachment 1088357


You won’t catch any smallmouth in there. Hopefully you don’t catch any spots.


----------



## TBass89 (Jun 30, 2021)

Dupree said:


> You won’t catch any smallmouth in there. Hopefully you don’t catch any spots.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Dupree said:
> ...


----------



## Dupree (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s a sad day when spots get caught way upstream from the etowah. Spots ruin the native ecosystem.


----------

